# Grand Fiction Challenge 2021: People's Choice Vote



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 22, 2021)

Please vote for your favourite entry. Contestants are allowed to vote, but not for themselves!

ETA: *Entries can be viewed >here
*_[edited by Pip]_*
*


----------



## druid12000 (Feb 22, 2021)

I admit it, I'm a dope. Where can I find these stories so I can read them? (maybe a link through the titles?)


----------



## Darren White (Feb 22, 2021)

Check here


----------



## druid12000 (Feb 22, 2021)

Yay! Thank you!


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 22, 2021)

Where do we vote though? Or do we just name our fave(s)?


----------



## Darren White (Feb 22, 2021)

Can't you see the poll, BD?


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 22, 2021)

Darren White said:


> Can't you see the poll, BD?



I can now. Router's been up and down all day


----------



## PiP (Feb 27, 2021)

Reminder: Have you voted? Come on good people ... please spare a moment to support this challenge. You can read all the entires here: https://www.writingforums.com/threa...on-Challenge-2021-A-Blaze-in-the-Northern-Sky


----------



## Darren White (Feb 27, 2021)

I voted


----------



## Mish (Feb 27, 2021)

Voted


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 28, 2021)

i *LOVE* this challenge!
*thank you* for making it_ ridiculously *difficult*_ to narrow down to three,
and requiring* three additional days* to settle upon *one*.

oh.
umm, voted.
*verbosity-apology-eyes*


----------



## Mish (Mar 2, 2021)

<Found the answer>


----------

